# Really Big Fish



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Well this isn't an aquarium fish but a fish my dad caught last weekend at the lake. The fish is a 20lb carp and his name is Charlie. We see him swimming around at the marine for the past few years. We always thought he was a drum, but he isn't. We released the guy and still see him swimming around cruising for food.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

DANG thats a nice catch their buddie.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Your dad saved the day. Throwing it back was a good idea. Carp are greasy and fatty. Unless of course, you like that sort of thing.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah carp arent good to eat.

great catch.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thats cool i've never seen a carp that big


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, nice catch!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

hmm i thgought it was somthgin totaly differant lol


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

That is a big fish!! Too bad it wasn't a 20 # catfish! :*) Have a great week, Shannon


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i rememebr i caught a 20 pound fish boy did it take me for a ride pulled me in and fin slapped me. Darn thing still alive.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

> thats cool i've never seen a carp that big


The ones at the zoo here are a little larger than 3 ft. long.


----------



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ive caughten carp before but never that big!


----------

